
China Deserves Donald Trump - rm2889
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/21/opinion/china-trump-trade.html
======
NotPaidToPost
> so he’d be wise to curb his nationalistic “no-one-tells-China-what-to-do”
> bluster

This comment highlights both ignorance of Chinese history and continuing
American arrogance.

China has been painfully dictated what to do during the last 200 years. This
has had a profound effect on the country and has led to the collapse of
imperial rule and the drive to 'rejuvenate' the country (to use the official
term in China).

This is also arrogant because it suggests that China should be told what to do
coming from THE country (the USA) that really is the archetype of "no-one
tells us what to do".

I would quip that one of the US's issues with China is that China is not told
what to do and is too big to be easily coerced. A bit of a rude awakening for
the US...

> Huawei then uses ... its rising global market dominance to set the next
> generation of global 5G telecom standards around its own technologies, not
> those of Qualcomm or Sweden’s Ericsson.

Which is exactly what Qualcomm did for 3G. Don't hate the player, hate the
game.

~~~
Fjolsvith
>> so he’d be wise to curb his nationalistic “no-one-tells-China-what-to-do”
bluster >This comment highlights both ignorance of Chinese history and
continuing American arrogance.

>China has been painfully dictated what to do during the last 200 years. This
has had a profound effect on the country and has led to the collapse of
imperial rule and the drive to 'rejuvenate' the country (to use the official
term in China).

I disagree. China has been given some unfair advantages in order to help it
build its economy over the last 40 years. Instead of growing up and becoming
an adult, they've become the playground bully with their IP theft and closed
market.

>This is also arrogant because it suggests that China should be told what to
do coming from THE country (the USA) that really is the archetype of "no-one
tells us what to do".

If China doesn't figure out the game real fast, they're going to lose it. And
to do that, they really need to do what people are telling them they should
do.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
> I disagree

I should point that the part of my comment you quoted expressed the historical
reality, not an opinion.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I still disagree.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
The good thing with disagreeing with reality is that reality does not care.

------
cfarm
This article makes a good point about "cheating". I personally don't like that
word here, but by blocking other companies like Amazon, Google, FB, etc from
entering in China, then copying those companies and selling the products to
the rest of the world, this presents a problem for trade fairness.

